
Opera GX Gaming Browser - simonebrunozzi
https://www.opera.com/lp/gx-light
======
hellotomyrars
I really loved Opera before it became chromium based but I do still like
opera. They've integrated a lot of nice features which makes it a more
compelling offering than chrome without any additional add-ons.

I also think that setting resource limits for the browser is a good feature.

I do not see why this needs to be broken out as a separate browser for #Gamers
though. I guess it might help them gain market share because it's "new" but I
think it's more likely to cause a lot of eye-rolling instead.

~~~
Klinky
You might check out Vivaldi, created by one of the founders of Opera Software.
Has a ton of UI customization options built-in.

[https://vivaldi.com/](https://vivaldi.com/)

~~~
surround
It’s also Chromium based

~~~
jm4
But it's not owned by a Chinese company. Opera is and that makes me question
how trustworthy it is. There hasn't been evidence to suggest it's not, but I'm
not comfortable running it on my machines.

~~~
someperson
The term I heard recently was "distrust and verify", a modern spin on the
Russian proverb "Trust, but verify" which was made famous by Ronald Reagan
during the first Cold War [1].

In software industry, following the "distrust and verify" strategy makes
particularly good sense. Software that is not open-source cannot be verified,
so should only be used in carefully sandboxed environments.

In 2020, why would anybody use a closed-source web browser?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trust,_but_verify](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trust,_but_verify)

~~~
jm4
I believe it was Pompeo who recently said that. It's about right for some of
the things going on lately.

Any software from China or Russia falls into that category for me. Some other
places would too if it was more common to see mainstream software from them.

I agree with you on the web browsers. Hardly anyone uses an open source
browser though. Most of them have open source components mixed with closed
source blobs to the point where you don't really know what it's doing. Chrome
is a good example where they go as far as to scan your machine for malware,
but it's not the only one.

------
blairbeckwith
I actually really love the idea of browsers tailored towards specific
segments. They were made before the dangers of always-on social were super
apparent, but I loved the idea of Flock and Rockmelt when they initially came
out.

~~~
treve
Also a user of Flock. Metaweblog was the best

------
kstenerud
I don't quite get what this is... Is it a gaming platform like steam? They
don't list any of the games you can play on it. There are very few details on
this page.

The download link just grabs an .exe file, so I can't test it because I'm not
running Windows.

~~~
wsc981
Seems the main point of this browser is that it limits the memory and cpu
cycles, so more memory and cpu cycles are available for games.

I guess it can be nice. When I use Safari, it seems some sites can bring my
Mac down to its knees occasionally. Especially back when my Mac still had only
8 GB RAM, though recently I upgraded to 24 GB and I don't have many of these
issues anymore.

~~~
ngold
Found a workstation for a $179 with 96gb of ram and a quadro card. King of pci
2.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Linky?

------
abc-xyz
Qihoo 360, the Chinese company that brought Opera, recently showed the world
why you should never trust Chinese hardware and software.

On the outside a browser seem harmless, but Qihoo 360, Alibaba, Tencent and
all the other Chinese companies that operate popular browsers, kindly showed
the world what they’re capable of when they decided to make the 966 GitHub
repo inaccessible to everyone using the Chinese browsers (which many people
are unknowingly doing since they come preinstalled with their cheap phones).

Just to be clear, they didn’t block GitHub as a whole, but they instead
rewrote the content of a specific repo despite HTTPS being present. They could
do the same with every website in the world, such as rewriting the content of
Wikipedia articles, rewrite the content and websites returned in your Google
search results, in your Facebook, YouTube feeds.. write fake NYTimes articles
and modify the frontpage to link to them, or push the fake article to a
specific group of users on social media, or rewrite Google Chrome’s download
page to download a modified version that is bundled with malware. The
possibilities are endless, and keep in mind that the companies themselves were
willing to abuse this power to silence software developers complaining about
long work hours.. imagine what the CCP would force them to do.

~~~
k_
Do you have links to provide about this? I'd like to read more

~~~
abc-xyz
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/3/18294030/tencent-xiaomi-
ch...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/3/18294030/tencent-xiaomi-china-
censorship-browser-block-github-page-worker-grievances)

[https://github.com/996icu/996.ICU/pull/24891](https://github.com/996icu/996.ICU/pull/24891)

------
someperson
It's worth noting that Qihoo 360 still owns Opera and has a reputation for
spyware/adware (separate from the Chinese Communist Party / Made In China
issues).

~~~
rosywoozlechan
And there's that whole predatory lending business Opera makes a lot of its
money from.

~~~
2bitencryption
Here's an example, right on Google's Play store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.loan.cash....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.loan.cash.credit.branch.tala.fast.lending.mexico&hl=en_US)

Translating their "example" scenario: > For example, for a loan of $1,000 to
pay in 91 days, you will have to pay only $82 of interest, a commission of
$180 and VAT (16%). The total amount to be paid would be $1,384. CAT: 151.1%,
annual interest rate: 21.9%.

You get $1000, then three months later you pay it back plus 38%. Sounds legit
/s

Hiring post linking Okredito to Opera:
[https://www.simplyhired.mx/search?q=cobranza+preventiva&l=be...](https://www.simplyhired.mx/search?q=cobranza+preventiva&l=benito+ju%C3%A1rez%2C+cdmx&job=AfGTaw91kEmdHRB1fuk0mN5SDwtqfrG9AAQaoOJUKZmNSkebsYwRGw)

~~~
pawelmi
To customer belonging to high risk group (which would be main customers of
lending apps) banks simply refuse to even start conversation about credit. But
then it is not called predatory. Pretty clean solution. Since banks take
customers with low default probability, here risk has to be unfortunately
priced in. Load that is not repaid is not only revenue loss, it is also loss
of capital (that company is obliged to protect) as there are really slim
chances/high price to recollect.

It is not fair that usually the poorest pay the price, but the whole system is
not fair. And I believe that it is actually financial apps that have some
chance to democratize it more.

I do not know about Mexico, but such businesses are usually also regulated,
wich is good, because at one end market knows the local conditions like
capital cost and risk and at the other they do not fall into usury.

In your example: the bank lending rate in MX is already more than twice than
US. Later, if you assume that for new unknown customer the delinquency
probability cost has to be fixed in the price, then annualising the rate of
short term loan makes it really scary. Such companies usually have better
rates for returning customers.

------
detritus
Kind of like Discord has in its space, I love how gamer-centric optimisations
can lead to better use case experiences for non-gamers. I could imagine using
something like this for much more than just games.

Is there a way to configure Firefox to boot up in some sort of similarly-
scaled back fashion?

------
shadeslayer_
Unrelated, but it's borderline frustrating how used to I have gotten to the
Chrome ecosystem by now - to the point that the mere thought of switching to
any other browser makes me queasy.

I tried Brave for a couple weeks but they didn't support DRM videos, so back I
went to Chrome.

~~~
Shorel
I really wonder what I would be missing, using Firefox almost exclusively.

Netflix works fine. Spotify works fine. Extensions work fine. Gmail works
fine. Pocket integration (I also own a Kobo) is awesome. Syncing between all
my devices works great.

Multi-Account containers are such a great feature, now I can't live without
it.

------
adewinter
Cool, I have absolutely no way of telling what this is or what it does without
downloading it first?

~~~
kick
What? If you just click the page it tells you pretty efficiently; it's one of
the few good marketing pages that exist right now.

Literally without scrolling at all:

 _Discover Opera GX

CPU, RAM & bandwidth limiters

Need every ounce of power your machine can give you? No need to close your
browser. GX Control lets you set limits on how much RAM and CPU usage your
browser will take up.

Choose favourite design and color

You can customize your browser with any color you want and choose from
different special effects and themes.

Twitch Integration

Never miss a live stream. With Twitch right in your sidebar, you can easily
see channels you follow, who's online, and choose to receive notifications
whenever someone you follow goes live._

~~~
shadeslayer_
No idea why you're being downvoted.

~~~
Shared404
He's being downvoted because nowhere on that page does it mention that it's a
_web_ browser. If I didn't know what opera was before hand, I wouldn't of been
sure if it was a web browser, game browser (like steam), or something else.

Also, From the HN Guidelines: In Comments

[...]

Please don't comment about the voting on comments. It never does any good, and
it makes boring reading.

------
jayd16
I thought this might be a Steam style browser overlay but without having to
add every game to Steam.

Doesn't look like it, though.

